# BBS Split Rim Refurbishment



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got some BBS split rims on my E36 328 Sport. As is well known with these wheels, they have now got a little corrosion on them (white patches under the lacquer mainly), no real pitting to speak of. I'd really like to get them refurbed.

So, I went to a local bodyshop. I think the quote they gave me (considering the wheels are not in too bad shape at all) is taking the proverbial.

Have a guess how much they quoted to refurb 4 wheels?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

£400.00


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

AndyC has done a DIY refurb with great results, also BJV engineering do brilliant refurbs on these wheels, i was quoted £180 for powder coated centres with mirror polished outers, you also have to consider new bolts which iirc are around £100 for a set.

Ive seen a couple of BJV refurbs and they are top notch, if your not already on it get over to www.e36coupe.com plenty about these wheels over there.

Gav


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Do them DIY if you can as you'll be paying a fair amount due to the labour involved. There are approx 120 bolts to remove and refit alone. I did mine a few years ago and they came out perfectly. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> AndyC has done a DIY refurb with great results, also BJV engineering do brilliant refurbs on these wheels, i was quoted £180 for powder coated centres with mirror polished outers, you also have to consider new bolts which iirc are around £100 for a set.
> 
> Ive seen a couple of BJV refurbs and they are top notch, if your not already on it get over to www.e36coupe.com plenty about these wheels over there.
> 
> Gav


Cheers, will take a look at the link.
Was £180 for the set or each?



EliteCarCare said:


> Do them DIY if you can as you'll be paying a fair amount due to the labour involved. There are approx 120 bolts to remove and refit alone. I did mine a few years ago and they came out perfectly. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I'd love to, but I'm a complete imbecile when it comes to anything vaguely skillful.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

evenflow said:


> Cheers, will take a look at the link.
> Was £180 for the set or each?


£180 for 4 but thats without courier to and from plus you'd need to split build up yourself.

Gav


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

I was quoted £1000 to do 4!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

evenflow said:


> I was quoted £1000 to do 4!


that's steep, by who?


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

A bodyshop local to me who use a specialist wheel refurber.
£160 per wheel + balancing + putting tyres back on + VAT = £225 per wheel


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

How much for that kind of money give Mike a call the wheels *must be undamaged *they sound good to me no kerbing buckling 
http://the-polisher.tripod.com/


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldve guessed circa 600 £1000 seems steep!!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I am finding that some companies are no longer willing to do spilt rims due to the "risk" of the splitting and re-joining going wrong ! I have been quote around £500 to do a set of 4

This is without splitting them, but includes powder coating and then polishing the metal lip up. I am tempted but the issue would be that the wheel bolts would also be powder coated which is something I would prefer to remain.


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

My friend done his own. Took off one at a time and used an old spare and refurbished each wheel in his shed. Results:









Cheers

Luke


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

A Gav said, I've just done mine (well the rims at least) and removed 95% of the marks. The rears were in a right mess and not all of the pitting's come out but they'll pass all but the closest inspection.

I was quoted £150 a wheel by more than 1 company but you can find sets on German ebay for around 700 Euros so is was looking more cost effective to replace, hence why I decided to DIY it. Cost so far? Less than £50 for materials and minus the skin on most of the fingers on my right hand.

The centres are going away for stripping and the centre hex bolt will be done by hand within the next week or so.

The nuts on the rears disintegrated when I remove them but all the bolts have come out fine and can be cleaned and refinished. The nuts are available in Germany (as are the bolts if you need new ones).

Well worth having a go yourself - plenty of info on e36coupe :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

By the sounds of it, you have asked a bodyshop for a qoute and they have then passed this on to a wheel specialist, both will have a profit mark-up for their troubles so that will add to the cost. Were you also leaving the car with the bodyshop whilst the work was done and they will charge you for taking the wheels of and storing the car etc etc.

Can you not find a company (Pristine or Lepsons or others) to do it direct and keep your costs down if you cant do them yourself?

Even if you just do them one at a time, use your spare to run the car unless you can garage it on axle stands, and have them stripped locally so you are just sending the wheels possibly even just in bits.


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

I would love to have a go at them myself, but just don't trust myself enough!
I'm in the process of getting a quote from Lepsons (there's one pretty local to me), so thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

how did you loose the skin off your right hand.
it must have been hard going.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

perm said:


> I am finding that some companies are no longer willing to do spilt rims due to the "risk" of the splitting and re-joining going wrong ! I have been quote around £500 to do a set of 4
> 
> This is without splitting them, but includes powder coating and then polishing the metal lip up. I am tempted but the issue would be that the wheel bolts would also be powder coated which is something I would prefer to remain.


You'll get a much better result if the wheels are split. The price you have been quoted isn't very attractive either - especially as they wouldn't be splitting the wheels.

There are plenty of companies who will handle split rims - and many also offer a courier service. To name a few who handle split rims: Rimstock, Pristine, Lepsons, A1 Wheels, BJV Engineering.


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

evenflow said:


> A bodyshop local to me who use a specialist wheel refurber.
> £160 per wheel + balancing + putting tyres back on + VAT = £225 per wheel


I thought you said £1000? £225 per wheel is £900 in total


----------

